# Portuguese Chronograph - Blue Hands or Gold Hands (3714-45 or 3714-46)?



## aceofspades923

Hey guys,

Looking to make a move on the Portuguese Chronograph and I'm torn between the blue hands or the gold hands (both on the white dial). This is my first real watch purchase and I would like to make this an everyday watch (for business during the week and casual weekend wear).

I think the blue is obviously a little more sporty and unique but I'm afraid that it might not be the best choice for an everyday watch. The gold hands seem pretty classic but could be a little bit flashy. For either of them, I would use a brown leather strap. What do you guys think?


----------



## Fatz028

Me personally I would go with the blue hands an numbers. The blue croc strap is nice and goes with everything. Plus it would look great with a brown croc strap as well. I have many watches with blue hands and numbers and they look great dressed up or dressed down. The gold hand and number watch looks crappy. It has a mix of blue and gold. Not a fan.


----------



## fdm79

aceofspades923 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to make a move on the Portuguese Chronograph and I'm torn between the blue hands or the gold hands (both on the white dial). This is my first real watch purchase and I would like to make this an everyday watch (for business during the week and casual weekend wear).
> 
> I think the blue is obviously a little more sporty and unique but I'm afraid that it might not be the best choice for an everyday watch. The gold hands seem pretty classic but could be a little bit flashy. For either of them, I would use a brown leather strap. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 805986
> View attachment 805987


If you check my topic from 1 month ago, you'll see that I had the same dilema.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/big-doubt-about-my-future-first-iwc-729672.html

So I bought mine last Monday (27/08) and took 20 minutes checking both, wearing them, asking my wife and the two girls (sellers) who were with us...

It was a VERY HARD decision ! But in the end, I picked the IW371446 (Blue hands) and I could even have customized the straps choosing other colors. I actually wanted to see how it would be with the Portofino's milanese strap but they said it would cost extra US$ 2.200,00 !!!!!!!!!!

Obviously I ended up getting it original (blue croc strap) and haven't regreted for a single moment. The gold hands one seemed to me a bit flat and too much "social" where the blue hands one would totally fit in both ocasions more sport AND very social... You have to check for yourself... And remember: don't be based with most pictures, specially from IWC website. The real thing might look different to you than compared to studio pictures.

But whatever you choose, it's a dream's watch ! You can't go wrong !

Good luck !


----------



## gyang333

To contrast fdm79,

Obviously he's biased towards the 3714-46, and I'm biased towards the 3714-45...

I think the contrasting coloured hands is really nice, as the chrono counters are blued steel and the rest of the watch is gold coloured. Also, you have to consider the fact that the 3714-45 is the default model of the 3714 as it was numbered the 3714-01 before the deployant buckle addition in late 2011.

The 3714-46 is more sporty as the 3714-45 is more dressy, but honestly, both will look great, no matter the choice. You have to also consider that I think the 3714-46 is more matte in appearance as the hands and numerals are not reflective, and that the 3714-45 has more "flash".


----------



## Rjlaero1

I thought a mesh bracelet would be 800-1000 extra.

$2200 is nuts. There's no reason to charge that much for a stainless mesh bracelet.


----------



## fdm79

Rjlaero1 said:


> I thought a mesh bracelet would be 800-1000 extra.
> 
> $2200 is nuts. There's no reason to charge that much for a stainless mesh bracelet.


Well... LOL...

This comedy price is here in my country... Of course I'm very aware that this is not the price in the rest of the world...

But I am still VERY curious to see that bracelet with the Portuguese Chrono ! Even tried to google it but with no success.


----------



## KUNISMAN

Blue....


----------



## Cheylol

Interesting how everyone is voting for blue +_+ where is the love for the gold hands?
I once had the same problem when I was picking my first watch, 3714.
I actually bought mine from forum sponsor, ACE (/wave Tamarah), and picked up the blue hand at first and changed my decision at the last minute to the gold hand.

Quick and obvious suggestion is that you should try on and see for yourself.
When I was picking this up, I too, had to think about wearing them with suit/business casual to casual like you do and blue was too casual for suit.
I had an opportunity to check both of them out from local AD and changed my mind at the last minute.
I can't say for the blue dial as I don' own it and I have only worn it couple of times from the AD but, gold dial is just classic and gorgeous.
(Especially when you are outside in the sun, the white dial and the gold hands is just magnificent!)

Fatz028 mentioned about Brown strap and I would have to say I disagree with his comment.
I personally think the Brown strap goes much better with gold than the blue.
I have both Black and Brown strap and wore mine with black strap about a year and changed to brown strap and...just wow..you just have to see it for yourself.

I can assure you that you will not regret with gold but it all comes down to your taste and preference. =)

Good luck
Gerald


----------



## Fatz028

Go with the blue. The gold hands look like @#%* and reminds me of the Tag Heuer Carrea chronograph. Me personally I love the 8 day powere reserve.


----------



## gyang333

Fatz028 said:


> Go with the blue. The gold hands look like @#%* and reminds me of the Tag Heuer Carrea chronograph. Me personally I love the 8 day powere reserve.


are you foreign or do you have problems with expressing yourself without coming off as insulting?


----------



## fdm79

Fatz028 said:


> Go with the blue. The gold hands look like @#%* and reminds me of the Tag Heuer Carrea chronograph. Me personally I love the 8 day powere reserve.


Very unnecessary comment..........


----------



## Jim123

Both are beautiful but I would go gold hands, just feeling it more at the moment and think if I ever wanted to switch strap colours it would be easier as to me it goes with more options


----------



## Cheylol

As everybody has different tastes there will always be different opinions. 
But I think it's better to listen to people who actually have the watch in possession and hear what they feel about it.
People who has Blue or Gold they are all happy with it. Which means that after all, once again, totally up to you =)
Have fun deciding~ It will be a tough decision but it's a happy decision =P

I don't know where Fatz028 got 8 Days from...Portuguese Automatic is 7 Day power reserve which we are not talking about..unless you are talking about the Portofino which deviates even more from the topic.


----------



## SergeyR

if you like brown straps then gold would be better choice .


----------



## Bouske

This is a very timely subject, as I'm also currently debating which one to pick.

I started out looking to buy the Pilot Chrono (3717) and even started a thread about it. However, after looking at the watch in person I decided it was too thick and not suitable for my needs (suit and tie and formal settings). So I set my eyes on the 3714, but the obvious next question was which model? At first I liked the gold hands model, as I couldn't get over the blue strap. However, I went to the store again and the blue strap kind of grew on me. The golden hands and numbers just seems a bit flashy to me, and a little too formal. I still haven't duly decided, but am now leaning towards the blue model. 

The salesperson at the AD told me that A lot of people go with a brown strap for the blue model, and that it looks great. Does anyone use it like that and has pictures to post so we can see?

Hopefully I'll make a decision soon. Thanks.


----------



## edwijaya

Just wondering, why no one's interested with the black dial?


----------



## fdm79

edwijaya said:


> Just wondering, why no one's interested with the black dial?


I am !! As my second portuguese  !!

But as a matter of fact, you are right... The percentage of people getting the black one is way smaller. Maybe the black dial is less appealing for the majority.

To me, honestly, it's equally beautiful but it wouldn't be as it wasn't actually my first one !

But the the doubt comes...

Next IWC should be same model again but in a different color or a different model ? I love the Portuguese Chronograph with the black dial but I also love all the Portofinos Chronograph with the milanese bracelet.

I wish I had funds to support this hobbie :-d


----------



## MHe225

It's a very personal choice and a question you need to answer for yourself. This is how I have answered that question in March of 2003:









Was facing the same dilemma in July of 2010 when I decided to upgrade:









No idea if this was helpful or not ;-) / :-d

Good luck with your decision and make sure to post pics when you get your watch.
And whatever you decide, you can't go wrong with either.

RonB




Bouske said:


> The salesperson at the AD told me that A lot of people go with a brown strap for the blue model, and that it looks great. Does anyone use it like that and has pictures to post so we can see?


_Note: the following picture (and watch) isn't mine but was posted by one of the members here - I don't recall who and if said member recognizes his picture and wants me to take it down, then I will oblige.







_


----------



## Bouske

Thanks for the picture. It does look nice w/ the brown leather strap, even though that's not the 3714. But that's a great watch as well. I'll try to find a picture of the 3714 to post here.


----------



## MHe225

Bouske said:


> Thanks for the picture. It does look nice w/ the brown leather strap, even though that's not the 3714. But that's a great watch as well. I'll try to find a picture of the 3714 to post here.


I did realize that the watch in the above pic isn't the 3714, but the look and feel of the 3714 and 5001 is very similar, so I thought this would give a good idea. I don't think I have ever seen the 3714 on a honey or brown strap; this is the closest.

RonB


----------



## Bouske

I understand that, and do think the picture was useful. I just found a picture online of what looks to me like a 3714 with blue hands on a brown leather strap. This is obviously not my picture, but I'm posting for the benefit of the group here.


----------



## Bouske

The two brown straps are actually very similar to each other.


----------



## gyang333

Bouske said:


> The two brown straps are actually very similar to each other.


Looks OEM?


----------



## pear

I like gold hands. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wave

If this questions pops up for me 1 year ago it would surely be blue. Elegant yet sporty. However since then the gold hand has grown on me, particularly with brown or black straps. 

So my says is, if you are going to keep the blue hand with the blue strap, then the choice is clear. If you are going to pair it with other straps, personally I'd go with gold. More suitable with suit/tie anyway.


----------



## GuitarAddict

I went blue.


----------



## Cheylol

hmm some1 has to upload their gold dial 3714...I wish I had a good picture of my watch..


----------



## gyang333

Cheylol said:


> hmm some1 has to upload their gold dial 3714...I wish I had a good picture of my watch..


----------



## dantan

I have seen both in the flesh. I personally prefer the one with the Blue hands.


----------



## LupeX

Though the O.P. has made his final decision, this thread is very relevant for people who will have this dilemma on their minds in the future so here's my humble $0.02. 
There isn't one right answer to this question, but there is a right answer depending on a few factors. I will give my opinion on what colorway is right for different factors, hope it helps you in your decision -

If you're looking for a special watch that will stand out and look really attractive and stunning: Go for Gold
If the value of the money you're using to buy this watch is high to you: Go for Gold
If you're looking for a subdued watch: Go for Blue 
If you're looking for a daily watch and it's important that you aren't overly flashy of provocative in some instances: Go for Blue 
If this is your first watch and you don't have other options to rotate it with: Go for Blue
If you're looking for something sportier/more casual: Go for Blue
If you're going to wear a brown strap: Go for Gold 
If you're going to wear a black strap: Push
If you're going to wear any other color strap: Slap yourself! *jus jk   * 
If your wedding band is Gold: Go for Gold
If your wedding band is Silver/White Gold/Platinum: Push
If your skin tone is rich in pigmentation (darker skinned): Go for Gold *and a dark brown [nude] strap*

This is one of the watches with flawlessly beautiful design, neither is a slouch in beauty. You can only go wrong with either if you don't pick the colorway that suits your personal lifestyle. Have fun, you're one of a select group of people with fine taste.

BTW I have a friend that has Blue, I own Gold.


----------



## dantan

Both are lovely. I personally prefer the Blue and have tried one on several occasions. Perhaps I may purchase one, one day.


----------



## truep287

Another vote for blue hands. It's one of my future watches.


----------



## Buzzsaw

I know this original thread is from a few years ago but ere is my reply:
Blue is the coolest color in the history of colors, in my humble opinion. Since blue is my favorite color, particularly navy blue, I would go with blue if I were you. Matter fact, I just purchased my dream watch, which is this IWC Portuguese we're talking about. No doubt I bought the IW371446.


----------



## gilaone

I ordered a gold hand and wonder if I made the right decision while reading this thread 2 weeks back. I got it today and the doubt is cleared. It is an amazing watch and as I examine closely the dial and hands are simply perfect. I can only say when looking at the picture, the gold hand version looks not as outstanding as the blue. But the actual piece is much better than you see in any picture. No regret with my gold hands 371445.


----------



## kwang411

I tried on the blue one last weekend and it looks fantastic! The blue croc strap is very beautiful and pairs perfectly with the watch. 
If I didn't have a PanoMaticLunar already this watch would be very high on my list


----------



## LikeClockWork

IMHO the blue by quite some distance, the blue is stunning and versatile. the gold I feel is not as timeless, I know the blue will still be beautiful in 50 years


----------



## Zach Browman

Blue hands all day! More legible and makes it look a little more toolish even though it can be quite dressy for a chronograph


----------



## Larry Seiden

aceofspades923 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking to make a move on the Portuguese Chronograph and I'm torn between the blue hands or the gold hands (both on the white dial). This is my first real watch purchase and I would like to make this an everyday watch (for business during the week and casual weekend wear).
> 
> I think the blue is obviously a little more sporty and unique but I'm afraid that it might not be the best choice for an everyday watch. The gold hands seem pretty classic but could be a little bit flashy. For either of them, I would use a brown leather strap. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 805986
> View attachment 805987


It's a matter of taste: Classic or Contemporary?

I've owned both (I couldn't make a choice). One of the best watches IWC has ever made.


----------



## ndabunka

My vote is for the Blue hands and Blue croc strap. One day I'll have that one


----------

